# 10 miles south of Ozark



## greggster (Apr 23, 2014)

Headed to the hills, due to no luck around the creek beds. Only makes sense with the warmer temperatures, so stay high for a couple days. Found 19 this morning.


----------



## finescalejunkie (Apr 3, 2014)

any luck down at Busiek? I live up near Jeff now, but that area has always been decent


----------



## greggster (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes, that's where I got mine. Got frustrated down low on the banks, so I headed to the hills. Just past the cemetery I found 19 good ones, and 16 of them were in the same bunch. Nice little honey hole. Creek areas are still a little chilly, to be expected. I kick myself for wasting an hour in the bottoms.


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Greggster, were you finding them under cedar trees or anything in particular? Thanks.


----------



## morelman43 (Apr 24, 2014)

Is anyone finding them down by Laurie MO I'm going to be down by the Ozarks and I can only imagine that this rain will only help! Ive never hunted in MO before do you guys think the creek beds are going to be good or what? We find them in Lawrence, KS by baby elm trees. I was jw please let me know!!! Happy Hunting everyone!!!!


----------



## greggster (Apr 23, 2014)

I haven't had any luck yet around the creek beds this year, probably due to the cold weather this winter, but I am finding them up on the higher grounds where the sun can get'em poppin. As far as the cedar trees, I try to stay away from them, just haven't found any around them. Stick to the elms, oaks, hickory, and the dogwoods. I found a nice patch yesterday, just south of the town of Ozark. Good luck, remember to try and stay up to the higher grounds, until the hollers get to warming up. Happy hunting!


----------



## cleverhunter (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey Greggster. Thanks for the info. I'm over by Clever andwent to wire road conservation yesterday (sat). It looked pretty picked over and found 2 yellows along the creek on north sides of sycamore trees. We didn't trek up the hills and maybe we should have. 

I'm just learning this yr. Never have gone before. I took my son to Wilson creek battlefield. We found nothing there today (sun). Walked 3 hrs by the creek, up the hills. Nothing.


----------



## greggster (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey CleverHunter, I found 5 yellows today, and they were at ground level in the timber. I guess the bottoms are starting to produce. I found a cool place to hunt, just south of Nixa on M Hwy, not far from Hooten Town, and just saw a bunch of bicyclist, and no shroomers. Its a bike track, yet you can walk it as well. Lots of land and dropped trees. One of the O'reilly 's boys owns the land, and converted it into a cool little bike track. I think its called Two Rivers Bike Park. Yeah, I only found 2 the other day at Wilsons Creek Greenway. Probably gets hit alot. I went out to Busiek again the other day, and didn't find diddly!


----------



## swmohunts (Apr 29, 2014)

Found near Busiek this morning, along with about 20 others.


----------



## cleverhunter (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool. Great info guys. Think I'll go back on Sunday to where I found about 20 yesterday. Just search in other areas. We cooked some up last night. Yummy!


----------

